# Got to do some historical racing.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I got a neat treat while I was travelling this past weekend. Some may remeber how I moaned about not being able to drive the King track in Tenn. last summer as the shop was closed so I drolled on his window at his 175 foot monster. This weekend I had a small class In Stillwater Oklahoma and Carol and I went fro a walk in between session.. there before me in a window stood a actual 1960's hillclimb.. I darted acorss 4 lanes of traffic daring them to even think of honking a horn. Needless to say the shop was.. OPEN! So I rented two lanes,cars and controllers for a 1/2 session and we had a blast. Carol had a wee lad watching here and even turned the controller to him and let him drive, the owner was impressed as was I and he gave her as much time as she could handle was really very very cool to drive this track as I never even saw one other then in magazines when I was a kid. he had two of the straight sections out but it was still 115 feet. Long walk on spins though lol.


Dave


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Did you take pictures?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> Did you take pictures?



No pics sorry, It took by surprize as I had looked for a hobbyshop on the net before I left and saw none listed for Stillwater. If you go to town its just a few blocks North of the old down town on Main street. He was cheap too, I think it costs me 30 bucks for rentals of two cars, two controllers and the track time as well as some 20 dollor dinosaur dig Carol wanted. so I think total rental was 12 bucks by itself. 


Dave


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Sounds like a nice time...*

I am always "hopeful" I'll stumble across some slot car oasis like this someday. Very refreshing to hear they can still be found here and there. What type of cars were you able to run? nuther dave


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Coach, I searched and found Stillwaterhobby.com. The 110 foot track is listed as new, no pics. I think I'll email and ask if they'll post some. Stillwater, that would be one heck of a road trip..... 

Which website has the best directory of slot car tracks? I have looked at one site that still lists a track near me in Gulf Shores (not for the past 7 years there hasn't been), sent an email to update and it didn't change. I looked at another that was pretty complete, emailed an update and (could it be a guy named Ford?) they responded with a correction - but I don't remember what site it was.

I will be going through Atlanta in a couple weeks, and will stop by JD Model Raceway in Discover Mills Mall. Got to remember to take my own cars to avoid extra $$, it's $4 a session with their fastest 1/32 cars, $2 I think to run your own. You get one free if you buy a car - not $50 I need to spend, as they only carry Scaley, Ninco, Fly and Slot-it. There are a number of tracks, open evenings mostly, in small towns around Georgia, I guess that old downtown retail space is good for something.

Road trip of sorts next month, I would hate to be going by something and miss it! Dialogue goes like this: "Hey, honey," he said innocently, "I'll bet there's somewhere with a nice lunch counter down this street! Isn't it fun to get off the highway and see the sights? Why, would you look at that?"


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hahaha Split. I don't even play that one on my Wife anymore. she looks at me and goes, "do you need to see if they have a little hobby shop for you here? She then proceeds to empty my wallet, credit limit at every antique store in town in the "quest" to find me some slot cars. lol..Then occasionally I get lucky and she springs for lunch, and ya can bet its half a cow, with a skewer of shrimp lol....

John Ford runs the list and I can not for the life of me find his url.. DOH!



Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Snicker. Robin never falls for that schtick, but she has given up!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> I am always "hopeful" I'll stumble across some slot car oasis like this someday. Very refreshing to hear they can still be found here and there. What type of cars were you able to run? nuther dave



Parma 2's which I actually have a couple, guess they are a safe rental not to quick and not to dicey in the tight sections. Next time we get invited up I am going to take my brass pan I got a while back with the hot motor in it see If I can get it airborne lol..


No worries Ho guys its just a short walk to the dark side and I do not have the room for a big track......yet but the wife is slowly coming to realzie we need two barns, lol.. one for the critters and one for my critters...
:wave:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

We have a bonus room over our garage, great big thing. The bonus part is that one of the kids uses it as a bedroom, and the house is a lot quieter than it otherwise would be.... however I am coveting a 25' length of slot car and train track, and I think I need 1/32 and HO too. Do you think if I decide to run Magnasonic cars and 3 rail O gauge steamers (on bare plywood!) 24/7 they'd put me up there? 

Road trip next month, Lancaster PA area at least part of the time. Zero familiarity, I'll have to research the trip so I can take the most "opitmal route."


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> We have a bonus room over our garage, great big thing. The bonus part is that one of the kids uses it as a bedroom, and the house is a lot quieter than it otherwise would be.... however I am coveting a 25' length of slot car and train track, and I think I need 1/32 and HO too. Do you think if I decide to run Magnasonic cars and 3 rail O gauge steamers (on bare plywood!) 24/7 they'd put me up there?
> 
> Road trip next month, Lancaster PA area at least part of the time. Zero familiarity, I'll have to research the trip so I can take the most "opitmal route."



PA should be prime slot hunting.. get off the interstate and hit the really weird looking collections on the side roads.. just watch out for barb wire on the road and strange looking people fliting around in the piles of junk err treasures...and never be afriad to ask if they have slot cars, some will give the DW look "Guy plays with toys cars I tell ya, something strange call the sherriff" who cares? chances are they will never see you again and they may have that big box that takes to much valuable shelf space for Hens on nests stuffed in the back room for a buck or two ....Good hunting!


Coach!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

If you're coming to Jacksonville, FL at any time, there is Slot Car Speedway and Hobbies located at 1906-3 Parental Home Rd. They are open Tuesday through Saturday from 6pm to 8:30pm, and they hold races (at the moment GT1 and GTP on Wednesday, and NASCAR and GTP on Saturday). Races start at 7:00pm with sign-in and tech. The NASCAR and GT1 are sealed 16D classes and the GTP is a sealed Super 16D class. Both run flexi chassis, and in GTP you may run 64 pitch gears and 3/32 axles.

The URL for John Ford's site (Scale Auto Racing News online) is:
http://www.scaleautoracing.com/


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

coach61 said:


> PA should be prime slot hunting.. get off the interstate and hit the really weird looking collections on the side roads.. just watch out for barb wire on the road and _strange looking people fliting around in the piles of junk err treasures..._
> Coach!


You talking about Sethdaddy? :freak: If I see any spastic bunny rabbits hopping around I won't know which way to run. Sadly, I don't think I am making it up to his neck of the woods. 

Thanks for John Ford's website - I know it had the most accurate listing of slot car tracks of any I have seen. Just couldn't remember the name of the site. I haven't been through Jax in quite some time, won't on this trip either, but when I do I'll definitely stop there! 

sp


----------

